# Chips on Ebay, Someone should want these



## LaurenceOs (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone want? just spotted them 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bulk-Lot-for-Gold-Recovery-CPUs-Chips-fingers-more_W0QQitemZ270430614525QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCoins_Bullion?hash=item3ef6ebb3fd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1690%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## teabone (Jul 22, 2009)

Not worth starting bid, unless you want something to practice with.


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jul 22, 2009)

Really? all that stuff? theres so much of it though...

Spose i'd better think twice about buying in future


----------



## leavemealone (Jul 22, 2009)

Teabone did you look at all the pics or just the first one?Because Im pretty sure he has well surpassed the opening bid with that quality and quantity of material.
Johnny


----------



## teabone (Jul 22, 2009)

I always go by the weights and the age of the items. If you look closely at descriptions and the weight of the items you will see what I'm talking about. I don't mess with memory anymore and that is his biggest weight. The plastic chips are low grade. The other items are bettor quality but low weight. Keep in mind costs in chemicals and your time to process. Its probably worth his opening bid, but it will most likly go higher and to me its not enough to make a decent profit.


----------



## teabone (Jul 22, 2009)

Another thing to take into consideration is the shipping costs. I'm not saying there are no deals to be had on ebay , because there are and I do buy quite a bit off ebay , just realize what all your costs are. More importantly know what each type of scrap will yield.


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jul 23, 2009)

Johnnyyyyyyyyy where you been man!?


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah i see what you're saying teabone, I just thought that was the kind of high yield creme that we were looking for. Seems like a reasonable price for someone in the US. I'd have it but the shipping is $129.90 to UK, making it a little far fetched


----------

